# Surf Casting Techniques



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've looked for a good video that shows the different types of casts used from the surf and I've been unable to find one. Most of the good videos focus on just one cast, and the Hatteras cast isn't seen much at all. So I took my camera to the field this week and made my own.

I recorded the Fishing OTG (not a full-rotation, tournament cast), the Hatteras and the Uni-Tech. I didn't have time to do a full instructional video, though that might be my next project.

Surf Casting Styles

Comments and suggestions always appreciated. I'm not a professional caster, but I like to think I have passable form 

Evan


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

see breakawayusa.com. nick has made many styles of casting.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

to me it looked like you loaded the rod the most when using the Unitech cast. Im pretty sure you probably got better distance with that cast also. I have found that the Unitech is the best cast for me 99% of the time. The beaches I fisher are never flat, and normally have wind blowing. So any ground cast or swing cast seems to give me isses with time. If I'm wading out the I would use my version of a hatteras, but other than that it's mostly Unitech for me.. What type of distance are you getting with each using the Baseball?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice job Evan. The Brighton looks good and its easy on the back.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good video Evan.

That's a unique version of the Hatteras cast. A little pendulum action thrown in.

The HC is a funny animal, MANY different versions out there. I go for a simple toss back and then turn and hit with the same uncoil fundamentals as the groundcast.

It's good to see different clips.

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

for me.
bait on sand , 6 oclock.
aim fire. never misses, never misfires, no turning, or swinging, no bs.
xD

never been a fan or hatteras or brighton.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I actually found that my best distances came with the partial-rotation OTG. The Uni-Tech does look like a better-loading cast in the video but what you can't see is that it tended to launch high. I just can't seem to get the timing right on that one. I ddn't measure any distances with the ball, but if my guage on the field is correct it went something like OTG: 120yds, Hatteras: 110-115, UT: 95-100. I'm going to get in lots of practice time next week to ward off exam stress, so I'll break out the laser a bit.

When I first started messing around with the Hatteras, I'd never seen it done in person or on video. All I had to go on was a couple of descriptions in books. That is pretty much what developed, though I've shortened the drop considerably. Tommy, when I find time to make it down your way and get in some lesson time you'll have to show me your Hatteras. 

Thanks for all the comments. I thought I might get my actual practice session up yesterday, but that video was on the camera first so it went up first.

Evan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Evan,

Here are some examples of my HC.

Poor left arm extension on this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU8l8JHcVZQ&feature=channel_page

This clip is half ground and half hatteras casts, throwing for max distance with fishing gear. When fishing, especially wading there is obviously less rotation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJgX_4w8XJc&feature=channel_page

Tommy


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

ooeric said:


> for me.
> bait on sand , 6 oclock.
> aim fire. never misses, never misfires, no turning, or swinging, no bs.
> xD
> ...


I cast the same way. Never have a problem and hitting someone else with a poor cast is pretty much impossible. I would like to learn the more advanced casting methods but the basic over the head cast is safest for me (and everyone around me) when fishing. One thing I learned from watching casting videos is proper arm extension and picking a point about 45 above the horizon. I have doubled my distance with those two alone this year

Nice vid Evan.. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## archerlever (May 2, 2009)

bait on sand , 6 oclock

HI Tracker , at what point from 6 oclock to 12 oclock do you release your finger from the line ?


----------



## Fjdigon (Jun 29, 2008)

Great videos they are very informative. Know I am trying to figure out if I should use a spinning reel (Finnor of95 or daiwa reel) or an Abu garcia or Avet MXL on my Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic 13'3".


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

archerlever i thought i answered that question for you in you other post. if you want to go with the clock face release it at 11 o'clock.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

archerlever said:


> bait on sand , 6 oclock
> 
> HI Tracker , at what point from 6 oclock to 12 oclock do you release your finger from the line ?


Are you imagining the clock face from above or from the side? In other words, is 9 o'clock straight up or straight to the caster's left?

Evan


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Are you imagining the clock face from above or from the side? In other words, is 9 o'clock straight up or straight to the caster's left?
> 
> Evan


from above E
12oclock is front toward sea
so 6 is straight back

i normally (THINK) i release my thumb about 130-2 oclock or so. 
but its different for ever rod.

if i need to do a fishing otg.
my rod tip starts at 730 with the bait also in the back 730. (so a straight line)
i find it doesnt rip bait off as easily like this.


----------



## limiter (May 3, 2009)

what were you using as a weight? Looked like a ball of some sort. Just got into surf casting and threw my rod for the first time today. I have a abu 7000 on a 11' diawa emcast. I was throwing just a six oz weight about 100yards. On every cast the weight buried in the ground and I had to walk to it. Where can I find something to practice with that won't bury? thanks.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I was throwing a baseball. They're easy to make and weigh about 5 oz. You can't get accurate distances with one but they are good to practice form with and show up well on video.

Here's how I made mine:

1) Drill a hole straight through a baseball. Easiest if done with a drill press.

2) Tie a piece of 80# or 100# test mono to a #4 treble hook.

3) Run the mono through the hole up to the hook and use a hammer to tap the hook points into the ball.

4) Tie a swivel to the mono on the other side of the ball.

Evan


----------

